# Guys shaving armpits?



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

Saw a comment that mentions its already desired in Germany. Because shaving them for men is considered clean. Advantages is it allows you to clean them, gets rid of extra heat, can put deodorant on easier, less itching and stop more sweat from accumulating or reduce it:


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

I shave or trim very short. Feels good and very practical. And hairy armpits totally hurt my sense of aesthetics. Never used shaving foam though.. it's the fastest, easiest thing to do. I don't know if those guys are acting stupid and awkward on purpose or...


----------



## Amelia (Aug 23, 2015)

I don't care for shaved armpits on a man. I like my men rugged.
However, giving them a trim to clean them up is ideal. 

Trimmed hair, trimmed beard, and trimmed body hair. All are good things. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Alles_Paletti (May 15, 2013)

I like it better shaved, so I shave them. Have been doing so for like, ever. Couldn't care less whether it's in fashion or not


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

I must trim my armpits out of necessity; I have excessive sweating and I find the best way to keep my sweat clean (as opposed to stanky) and maintain a pleasant aroma about myself is to keep it short, deodorise my armpits and then lightly apply cologne to my outer clothing. That way even if I get sweaty I stay clean.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

that's funny.

I studied abroad in germany, and this foxy fraulein wouldn't fuck me unless I shaved my armpits. i also learned that Bosch aren't that expensive.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

I trim more than shave. I do it to reduce irritation and odor.


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

Less itching? Are you fucking kidding me? Everytime i shave my armpits it itches like hell. When i dont theres no itching.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

No, I prefer trimming since I read an online article that trimming to 1" is ideal. lol. Less length feels cleaner. I don't sweat that much anyway so that could be psychological.. I am not sure yet since I just started doing this recently.


----------



## Shade (Oct 11, 2013)

Yeah, I sweat really easy and it's much easier to have them shaved.

Plus, I think it looks better. I actually waxed them a few times a couple of years ago for this reason (my cousin teased me) but it's less of a hassle to just shave weekly, hurts less as well.

Edit: I just watched the "guys shave their legs for the first time" vid, haha. 

"Damn, that's smooth"


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

I prefer guys with armpit hair


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

I don't shave anything. I don't experience problems with armpit sweating if I use deodorant.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

Amelia said:


> I don't care for shaved armpits on a man. I like my men rugged.
> However, giving them a trim to clean them up is ideal.
> 
> Trimmed hair, trimmed beard, and trimmed body hair. All are good things. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


Indeed. If you look at me you can definitely tell that I am kind of hairy. But when you trim all of the hair off of a specific area and pile it up, it is slightly amazing. For instance my arse alone has about two handfuls of hair fully grown. I bet if I trimmed all of the hair off of my entire body excluding my head hair, it could fill a half gallon jug, maybe more. Good thing rugged men are most attractive, right? ( ͡*°* ͜ʖ ͡*°*)

I trim my armpits, arms, arse, and crotch. I am Æsthetic.


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

I don't shave my armpits. It feels more comfortable and natural.


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

Don't care either way. Most of my friends are into bodybuilding and they shave their arms/legs so I wouldn't be surprised if they shave their armpits too.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

I shaved them once and my shirts got fucking SOAKED! I'd rather have sweaty armpit hair than having my shirts looks like someone peed in both my pits.


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

Trimming few times a years but for practical rather than aesthetic reasons.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I barely like shaving my face. Screw the pits. They'll go au natural, fur, sweat, and all.


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

I've shaved my pits a few times, but since it's cold and I'm putting on more weight (i.e. I can't rock tank tops unless I lose it), I'm not bothering right now.


----------



## Misaki (Feb 1, 2015)

Yeah, I don't care for body hair in general, really. It's just an aesthetic preference.


----------

